# ευελπίστως < hopefully



## sarant (Nov 5, 2008)

Το ψάρεψε ένας συνάδελφος σε κείμενο, όπου βέβαια ήταν απόδοση του hopefully. Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί, ωστόσο το γκουγκλ έδειξε ότι δεν είναι και λίγοι αυτοί που το χρησιμοποιούν (καμιά 200ριά ανευρέσεις) και ζουν ανάμεσά μας. Πάντως δεν το έχει το λεξικό Μπαμπι, ούτε του Σταματάκου. Ούτε και είναι αρχαίο αυτό το ίδιο (αλλά υπάρχει επίθετο αρχαίο ευέλπιστος).

Η πλάκα είναι ότι το hopefully κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει "με ελπίδα" κι όχι "ας ελπίσουμε", αλλά η γλώσσα τα κάνει αυτά τα τερτίπια.

Όμως, το ευελπίστως δεν μ' αρέσει, παρόλο που στο όνομα της μονολεκτικής απόδοσης είμαι διατεθειμένος να παραβλέψω πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Μεσαιωνικό είναι («μετ' αγαθής ελπίδος» είναι ο ορισμός στον Δημητράκο, και από τον Ιωάννη της Κλίμακος του 7ου αι. παραθέτει «ευελπίστως επεζήτουν»). Και είναι όμορφο όταν το χρησιμοποιεί ο πατριάρχης. Αλλά για καθημερινή χρήση, ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα μείνουμε στην περίφραση. Hopefully.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 6, 2008)

Το γκουγκλ όντως βγάζει αρχικά καμιά 200αριά ανευρέσεις, αν όμως προχωρήσεις στις επόμενες σελίδες της αναζήτησης, διαπιστώνεις ότι σταματάει στις 31. Το κάνει με πολλές αναζητήσεις αυτό, δυστυχώς.

Ίσως η ασθένεια να μην είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη ακόμα. Πάντως, μεταξύ των μηνυμάτων του οικουμενικού πατριάρχη και κάποιων σοβαροφανών άρθρων, βρίσκουμε και μερικούς λόγους ανησυχίας: 

Δεν είναι καλό για κανένα άθλημα να χάνει χορηγούς και απλώς ελπίζουμε ότι θα υπάρξουν μερικά καλά νέα σύντομα και ευελπίστως θα αποκτήσουμε έναν μεγαλύτερο χορηγό να αναλάβει το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, και ίσως μερικά ακόμη τουρνουά.

Ευελπίστως, όλο και περισσότερα καταστήματα και προϊόντα θα καταχωρούνται, ώστε τελικά να έχουμε ένα πραγματικά χρήσιμο σύμβουλο πριν από κάθε μοτο-αγορά μας.

Το hopefully, πάντως, είναι αμφίσημο. Οι Άγγλοι όντως το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του _με ελπίδα,_ _αισιόδοξα,_ αλλά οι Αμερικανοί το χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως με την έννοια του _καλώς εχόντων_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

sarant said:


> Η πλάκα είναι ότι το hopefully κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει "με ελπίδα" κι όχι "ας ελπίσουμε".


Δεν θα το 'λεγα — πιο πολύ ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο panadeli:


panadeli said:


> Το hopefully, πάντως, είναι αμφίσημο. Οι Άγγλοι όντως το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του _με ελπίδα,_ _αισιόδοξα,_ αλλά οι Αμερικανοί το χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως με την έννοια του _καλώς εχόντων_.


Θα μπορούσαμε ν' αφήσουμε τους Βρετανούς και τους Αμερικανούς να τσακώνονται στο αμιγώς αγγλόφωνο μέρος του φόρουμ για μέρες. 

Although some strongly object to its use as a sentence modifier, HOPEFULLY meaning “it is hoped (that)” has been in use since the 1930s and is fully standard in all varieties of speech and writing: _Hopefully, tensions between the two nations will ease. _This use of HOPEFULLY is parallel to that of _certainly, curiously, frankly, regrettably,_ and other sentence modifiers.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 4, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Το hopefully, πάντως, είναι αμφίσημο. Οι Άγγλοι όντως το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του _με ελπίδα,_ _αισιόδοξα,_ αλλά οι Αμερικανοί το χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως με την έννοια του _καλώς εχόντων_.



Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα μετάφρασης στο hopefully, αλλά στο nopefully. :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Tέκνα αγαπητά και λίαν περιπόθητα της ημετέρας Μετριότητος, α (όχι τo κορυθαίολον, _το άλλο_) εν Χριστώ κατασπαζόμενοι υπερήδιστα προσαγορεύομεν, ευελπίστως ευελπιστώμεν όπως παραμένοιτε και παρά δύναμιν τολμηταί και παρά γνώμην κινδυνευταί και εν τοις δεινοίς ευέλπιδες (Θουκ. Α70). Ρε σεις, το όπως με Ευκτική πάει, ή το διέπραξα το ανόσιον;;


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

Μάλλον "ευελπιστούμεν".


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Το διέπραξα!  Αχ, αυτά παθαίνει όποιος κάνει κακές παρέες. Έχ*ω* δικαιολογία *ω*ραία όμ*ω*ς, αυτα τα δύο *ω* στη σειρά είναι σαν π*ω*ποί, δύσκολα τους αντιστέκεσαι, ποποί. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το «ευελπιστώ» είναι μεταγενέστερο, οπότε θα του ταίριαζε η καθαρευουσιανιά του είδους με το κολοβό απαρέμφατο: _ευελπιστούμεν ότι θέλετε παραμείνει_.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jan 5, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον nickel. Εξάλλου, dipylos, ρήματα που σημαίνουν ελπίδα στα αρχαία ελληνικά θέλουν απαρέμφατο για συμπλήρωμα. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δευτερεύουσα (τελική?) πρόταση με _όπως_, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα χρειαζότανε υποτακτική, όχι ευκτική.

Άντε, το ξέρω ότι σας θυμίζω τον πρήχτη φιλόλογο του Γυμνασίου / Λυκείου σας, οπότε σταματάω εδώ, πριν να με πάρετε με τις πέτρες.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Όχι, καλά κάνεις. Άσε που στυλιστικά κάνει πιο Καινή Διαθήκη. Έχετε αμφοτέρω τω παίκτα την Πατριαρχικήν ημών ευλογίαν. Διάπυρος προς Θεόν ευχέτης!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 5, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει. Ακούγοντάς το καταλαβαίνω αμέσως τι σημαίνει. Και από αυτά που βλέπω, μάλλον έρχεται να καλύψει κενό.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ακούγοντάς το καταλαβαίνω αμέσως τι σημαίνει


Αυτό, _από μόνο του_, δεν λέει πολλά. Πολλές φορές καταλαβαίνουμε τι μας λένε, *εις πείσμα* του (λαθεμένου) τρόπου με τον οποίο μας το λένε. Αυτό περιποιεί τιμή στον ακροατή, διότι προϋποθέτει ευστροφία, αλλά όχι στον λέγοντα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 5, 2009)

Μα δεν αλλάζει κάτι αυτό που λες. Αν υπάρχει συναίνεση ως προς τη σημασία και τη χρήση, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Είναι ηθικό, άρα αισθητικό, πρόβλημα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Και δε μου λέτε, τρία χρόνια αργότερα που βρήκα στο δρόμο μου το κατηραμένο το hopefully, και που πρέπει να το αποδώσω απρόσωπα, να βάλω ευελπίστως, ή θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες, που λέει και ο Τιπούκειτος παραπάνω;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2012)

Δεν σ' αρέσει η περιφραστική απόδοση;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Μεταφράζω μια παρουσίαση, και δεν έχω καθόλου χώρο. Επίσης, πρέπει να είναι απρόσωπη η σύνταξη, γιατί δεν μπορώ να γράψω «ελπίζουμε ότι...». Αν μπορούσα να γράψω «ελπίζετ*αι* ότι...» θα ήταν καλά, αλλά φευ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2012)

Με ελπίδα ότι...;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Σε πολλές σελίδες του Google που βρήκα τη λέξη, είδα ότι οι μετοχές "ελπίζοντας", "ευελπιστώντας" την αντικαθιστούν αρκετά ικανοποιητικά. Σε άλλες την καλύπτει το πρώτο πληθυντικό (ελπίζουμε/ευελπιστούμε να/ότι). Στις υπόλοιπες θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν περιφράσεις του τύπου "ας ευχηθούμε να" "με λίγη τύχη" και ανάλογες. Πάντως νομίζω ότι μερικές φορές έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί καταχρηστικά, καθώς εξέφραζε μάλλον αρνητικές ελπίδες. 
Ίσως επειδή δεν την έχει συνηθίσει το αφτί μας, να μας ξενίζει σαν λέξη. Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως, μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν κυκλοφόρησε περισσότερο ή κάποιο συνώνυμό της.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Το κείμενό μου λέει : [x] must do [this] and hopefully [that]. Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω περίφραση, δεν έχω χώρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

[x] must do [this] and hopefully [that].

[x] must do [this] αλλά και [that].


Hopefully, designers of English pages will learn to leave room for translation into less compact languages.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Σε άλλο ρέτζιστερ, μια χαρά: Ο [Χ] πρέπει να κάνει [το Α] και, στην καλύτερη, και [το Β].


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το κείμενό μου λέει : [x] must do [this] and hopefully [that]. Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω περίφραση, δεν έχω χώρο.


Με την ευχή μου, βάλε μια λέξη τεσσάρων γραμμάτων που δεν τα λέει όλα αλλά λέει κάμποσα: ίσως.


----------



## gregan (Jul 14, 2020)

Πολλά είναι που δεν μας κάνουν (ήρθε σέρνοντας, για παράδειγμα). Χρησιμοποιώ το ευελπίστως προκειμένου ν' αποδώσω το förhoppningsvis από τα σουηδικά στα ελληνικά. Κι όπως είπε ένας φίλος εδώ, γίνομαι κατανοητός. Για παράδειγμα: "Έλπιζε ότι θα τον ακολουθούσαν στον επόμενο και, ευελπίστως, καλύτερο κόσμο". Αλλάξτε το τώρα με τα: ευελπιστώντας, με την ελπίδα, ας ελπίσουμε... και ό,τι άλλο προτείνετε για να δούμε αν διατηρείται το απρόσωπο στην έννοια του επιρρήματος


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2020)

(Σχετικό άσχετο: Εγώ έχω μείνει στα «ήθελε» και «ήλπιζε».)


Ήλπιζε ότι θα τον ακολουθούσαν στον επόμενο και, ευελπίστως, καλύτερο κόσμο.

Αυτό μου αρέσει, αλλά εμένα δεν με ενοχλούν οι καινούριες ή οι ξανανιωμένες λέξεις, ιδίως αν είναι τόσο κατανοητές.

Έστω όμως ότι δεν είναι αποδεκτή αυτή η λύση. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι υπάρχει ήδη το «ελπίζω» στην αρχή και δεν θα θέλαμε να το επαναλάβουμε.
Ήλπιζε ότι θα τον ακολουθούσαν στον επόμενο και, όπως ήλπιζε, καλύτερο κόσμο.

Μια χαρά θα καθόταν το «όπως ήλπιζε» αν ήταν π.χ.
Ευχόταν να τον ακολουθήσουν στον επόμενο και, όπως ήλπιζε, καλύτερο κόσμο.

Δεν μας ενοχλεί το ότι δεν έχουμε απρόσωπο. Πίσω από την ελπίδα υπάρχει κάποιος που τη νιώθει. Περιμένω την ένσταση: Το κείμενο μπορεί να μη κάνει σαφές ποιος νιώθει την ελπίδα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι:
Ευχόταν να τον ακολουθήσουν στον επόμενο και, ελπίζει κανείς, καλύτερο κόσμο.
Ευχόταν να τον ακολουθήσουν στον επόμενο και, ας ελπίσουμε, καλύτερο κόσμο.

Και κάπως έτσι κάποιοι θα προτιμήσουν το *ευελπίστως* σαν την καλύτερη λύση.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 14, 2020)

Ωραίο το ευελπίστως!

Hopefully: ευελπίστως 
(«Λεξικόν Αγγλοελληνικόν» Υπό Ν. Κοντοπούλου, Έκδοσις τρίτη 1892).


----------



## gregan (Jul 14, 2020)

Nickel - Όπως είπε κάποιος σοφός :) σωστά κι αυτά που επισημαίνεις. Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω αντίρρηση, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι του πεταμού το ευελπίστως. Ειδικά στην πρόταση που ανέφερα μπορεί να έχει και την έννοια του ενδεχομένως. Αλλά να που θέλω να μένω σχετικά πιστός στη λέξη που μεταφράζω με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν βγαίνει κάνας σουηδισμός (sic!), ergo ευελπίστως.mg:
Και για ν' απαντήσω στις δύο τελευταίες προτάσεις σου: ΟΚ, αφού δεν μας ενοχλεί να γίνει το έ(ή)λπιζε ευχόταν και δεν μας ενοχλεί το απρόσωπο γιατί να μην βάλουμε τη φράση "οπως θα 'θελε να ελπίζει"; Αλλά μήπως παρα-προδίδουμε τη λέξη με αυτόν τον τρόπο;


----------

